# Porsche Cayenne Service and Costs



## abaabfou (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi There! 

I am about to buy a Cayenne V6 from 2006 with only 28K miles (confirmed by porsche) and I was wondering if someone could recommend a good garage in Dubai to do the oil service at a good price (less than $180).

Also I wanted to have your opinion on the minor service. A major one as been performed 1 year ago (5000 miles), should I wait until the next major will be due or proceed with a minor in a couple of months? 

There is a small problem with the alignment and I just discovered there are 2 Michelin 255/55R18 at the front but one is from 2011 and the other one is from 2009... The owner is 100% sure that he has changed both tires last year and apparently his wife did not tell him that she made replace one. Would like to have you opinion on this. Should I just go for a wheel alignment or change both tires even if they look like new?

At last the Porsche service shows that in February 2011 the brake disc and pad, the coolant protection, the spar plug, the handbrake, the drain plug, the AC and oil filters have been changed. Do you think I can expect something else or I should be safe at least for 1 year ?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Try Chris Powell he owns Saluki Motorsport (don't let the name put you off), I've know him years and he's a man of his word. Don't know how much he charges mind you, but call and ask.

Saluki Motorsport – Tel: 04 347 6939 | Garage services for your vehicle in the UAE. Saluki Motorsport – Tel: 04 347 6939

They're just behind Times Square in Al Quoz.


----------



## abaabfou (Mar 11, 2012)

Tks Toon! I'll call this one.
If someone has any other advise please don't hesitate


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

My apologies, it's Mark Powell, not Chris, must have been having a brain fart, think I was thinking Chris at Icon (also in Al Quoz).


----------

